# Black mould on headlining?



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Right guys i have tried various methods and products to clean the headlining in situ on my Project VR6 corrado, but nothing seams to be cleaning the back mould spores on the white headlining.
I have steam cleaned, tried Bio brisk, Poor boys, G101 etc etc.
Obviously i cant scrub it too hard as it will damage the materal, nor can i gat it too wet.

Ideas plz?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I had this in my corsa c a while back and I used Valetpro enzyme odour eater. I just sprayed on and let it eat up the mould, no need for wiping or scrubbing (it actually says it's better when you just leave it to work). I then did a wet vac extraction to remove any remaining muck


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Enzyme Odour eater works great. Heres a video we did on vimeo. http://vimeo.com/valetpro/review/29308065/d524c086e4


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Tried this now and it didnt work
Any other thoughts guys?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

got any photos?

Does it look like the mould has eaten into the fabric?


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Not a present as i am offshore but will get some once i get home again.
I suppose that could be a possibility, as the car sat stored for 4 years and the interior was soaking wet all that time.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

The black spots are the damage left behind by the spores, and are a permanent stain. When we do insurance work on flood/water damaged carpets if we find any of these spots the carpet is thrown away.

sorry dude.


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah i see now, to be honest the marks are very very minimal, but its the ocd/perfectionist inside me that was wanting rid of them.
I will get some pics up once i am home from offshore.

Many thanks for your input guys:thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

If these spots are permanent, could you spray or dye it, or retrim it?
I would guess a new one is nla,


----------

